# Blogging Help



## teacup (Oct 6, 2013)

I thought a thread devoted entirely to questions, tips and advice for blogging would be very helpful here. Just post any advice or past experiences with blogging you have, or questions for anyone else to answer.

And on that note, I have a question myself:
Though I am writing a novel, I'm thinking of starting up a blog reviewing/talking about movies and TV shows. I think I'd enjoy writing that, and I'm pretty sure it will get some followers if done right. Now the question is, is it recommended to write it like this mixed with writing about my story, writing, and life, or should I have a separate personal blog which includes me writing about my story? Also, any general advice for a beginner blogger would be much appreciated.


And good luck with the blogging!


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 6, 2013)

Since I've never seen a blog like you describe, I'm not sure if that indicates that there are problems with the concept or just that no one's tried it yet.

To my mind, you want to keep it as focused on one topic as possible, though the topic can be pretty broad. At Otherwhere Gazette we focus on reviews and news of things geeks might like. I don't post a lot there about my writing, I use a separate blog for that -- though, admittedly, OG isn't "mine," I'm just one of the contributors there, whereas my writing blog is all mine.

It all comes down to confusing the reader. If they come for the reviews, are they going to get confused if you start talking about your book? I kinda think they will.

Now, if you want to run two blogs, think of the time investment to regularly post on both. If you can do that, great. If not, then you might want to start with just one. 

As far as general advice, you read what I said to A. E. in the other thread... beyond that, I must strongly recommend WordPress. Most of the really big blogs out there are running WordPress or some modification of it, so learning the most popular format right off the bat isn't a bad thing. And it's really easy to use, but has a lot of strong features.


----------



## Asterisk (Oct 6, 2013)

I think your idea is an excellent one, Teacup. You should probably have a separate blog, though, with prominently displayed links to it on your movie review blog. As GeekDavid already said, you should probably start with one. I run my blog/website on Blogger, and I personally believe it's the best free way to create a blog. If you have a gmail account, it's linked to that. 

Here is an amazing place to get free blogger templates that are professional and overflowing with widgets: Blogger Templates

Hope this helps you!


----------



## teacup (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks, David and Asterisk.

So writing the tv/movie blog, building a following, then somewhere down the line directing them to a new writing blog is the way to go you think?


----------



## Chilari (Oct 6, 2013)

On my blog I mix writing topics, fantasy topics, personal writing and reviews. Seems to work okay.


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 6, 2013)

Chilari said:


> On my blog I mix writing topics, fantasy topics, personal writing and reviews. Seems to work okay.



If it works, it works. I had no experience with that kinda blog so I didn't know.


----------



## Philip Overby (Oct 6, 2013)

Yeah, I mix a lot of stuff as well under the banner of "fantasy." So anyone who likes fantasy can find something that interests them. I've gotten some views from people who want to see book reviews and some views from people interested in fantasy writing topics. So I don't think you need a separate blog altogether as long as you have a general "feel." I don't post personal things or topics about Japan like I did in my other blog. I keep that separate.


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 7, 2013)

By the way, I've encouraged my editor at Otherwhere Gazette, Patrick Richardson, who has even more blogging experience than I do, to join us here and share his wisdom.

However, between work, family, and other projects he's pretty darned busy, so I'm not sure if he'll show up or not.


----------



## Zero Angel (Oct 7, 2013)

That's basically what my blog is. 

I would recommend that as an author you think of your blog as your online platform. In other words, your blog is your representation of you to the Internet. 

If you want to represent yourself as someone that writes and enjoys writing reviews and occasionally throws some other things into the mix, then that sounds like the kind of blog you want to write. On the other hand, if you want to be an elite _blogger_ that has people come to you not for you, but for the kind of specialized content that you are going to create, then by all means make as many blogs as you deem necessary and that you can keep up with.


----------



## PaulineMRoss (Oct 7, 2013)

teacup said:


> Though I am writing a novel, I'm thinking of starting up a blog reviewing/talking about movies and TV shows. I think I'd enjoy writing that, and I'm pretty sure it will get some followers if done right. Now the question is, is it recommended to write it like this mixed with writing about my story, writing, and life, or should I have a separate personal blog which includes me writing about my story?



A lot of the author blogs I follow do exactly that, mixing personal stuff with 'Hey! New book!' type posts. It depends whether you see your blog as a personal platform, where you mention the writing as just one of the multitude of things that interests you, or whether it's a vehicle for publicising the book. If it's the latter, then I would say stick to topics that will also appeal to potential purchasers of the book. For a  fantasy book, you could write reviews of fantasy movies or books or TV shows, talk about your online gaming life, talk about books in general, ebooks, the state of modern publishing and so on, any conventions or big-name signings you've been to... Fantasy is a pretty broad field. You can also talk about yourself (readers love to know 'secret' things about authors), but avoid talking too much about close family members in personal terms, or posting pictures. It goes without saying that you should avoid contentious issues unless you actually like flamewars.

To be honest, I enjoy the 'quirky' blogs that mix up lots of topics better than the more targeted ones. My favourite is Glenda Larke who as well as being an awesome fantasy author is also a very knowledgeable naturalist. Her blog is full of pictures of birds and beasties and interesting fungi and sunsets and the like. She very rarely mentions the writing at all.


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 7, 2013)

PaulineMRoss said:


> It goes without saying that you should avoid contentious issues unless you actually like flamewars.



Personally, I would say, steer clear of contentious issues if at all possible. The possibility -- or maybe probability -- of alienating a large portion of your potential readership is just too great.

If you absolutely must tackle it and won't be dissuaded, at least do it with a modicum of grace and allow that the other side might actually not be the spawn of Satan.


----------



## teacup (Oct 7, 2013)

Huh, wonder if this thread is actually being helpful to anyone but me 

I think I'm going to make one talking about life and writing in general, with a focus on fantasy. Then I can also do reviews of films/tv shows/some games which are fantasy based.
I think I might also stick to my persona here, and call the thing "The Tea Party" but I'm not sure.
Any thoughts, guys?

Also, thanks everyone for your comments


----------



## Devor (Oct 7, 2013)

teacup said:


> I think I might also stick to my persona here, and call the thing "The Tea Party" but I'm not sure.
> Any thoughts, guys?



Where are you from?  The tea party is a contentious political movement in the US right now and wouldn't make a good name for an author's blog at the moment.


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 7, 2013)

teacup said:


> Huh, wonder if this thread is actually being helpful to anyone but me
> 
> I think I'm going to make one talking about life and writing in general, with a focus on fantasy. Then I can also do reviews of films/tv shows/some games which are fantasy based.
> I think I might also stick to my persona here, and call the thing "The Tea Party" but I'm not sure.
> ...



Tea Party is not a good title, sorry. That phrase has achieved a political connotation, and there are those that absolutely despise anything connected with it.


----------



## teacup (Oct 7, 2013)

Yeah, A.E Lowan mentioned as much. Well that's out.
Damn yanks ruining our tea again. Boston wasn't enough, was it? 


I'm going to have to brainstorm a suitable title.

(And England, Devor. I know little to nothing of the goings on in other countries, usually)


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 7, 2013)

teacup said:


> Yeah, A.E Lowan mentioned as much. Well that's out.
> Damn yanks ruining our tea again. Boston wasn't enough, was it?
> 
> I'm going to have to brainstorm a suitable title.
> ...



Some people just use their name.


----------



## teacup (Oct 7, 2013)

If I can't think of anything I'll just go with my name then, probably. Or Teacup, maybe.


----------



## Sanctified (Oct 9, 2013)

There's nothing wrong with mixing a bit of personal stuff in there, and it's actually a good way to help your readers get to know you. Lots of novelists mix it up on their personal blogs -- one good example of Game of Thrones author George R.R. Martin, who posts about football, stuff he's reading, other projects he's working on, etc. as long as you keep it professional, it's all good.


----------



## Stevenmlong (Oct 12, 2013)

I think that a lot of it depends on what you want to accomplish, long-term. In general, if you're trying to build a long-term platform, most advice says to stick to something that will interest readers of your work, i.e. rather than write about yourself, write about movies/T.V. that your readers might be interested in. As you gain followers, you might write more about yourself because you've generated goodwill and interest. George Takei, for example, allows himself a certain % of posts about issues, and keeps the majority of his FB posts about humor - of course, he's also famous already, so he's already got both interest and goodwill.

I know for myself, I have two blogs I work on: foesofreality.com, and stevenmlong.com. At Foes, I write about stuff I enjoy, within a certain brand. I write about myself, my work, and so forth on my own site. People who come to Foes just need to be interested in science fiction and fantasy. People that come to my site come there because they have some interest in me (or so I hope!).

The most important thing? Learn to really enjoy it! I know that sounds kind of smarmy, but it's absolutely necessary.


----------



## teacup (Oct 13, 2013)

> most advice says to stick to something that will interest readers of  your work, i.e. rather than write about yourself, write about  movies/T.V. that your readers might be interested in.



Oh, that's good, that's what I've been doing. 
Thanks, Steven.


----------



## Addison (Oct 13, 2013)

When it comes to internet communications and blogging type stuff, I'm mediocre at best. The most tech-savy communications I can do successfully are: text, e-mail and postings like these. I had a face-book account but I couldn't keep up and dozens of people have taken it over with their weird posts and ads and stuff. If I do the blog thing I will over see the layout and colors and such but as for upkeep I'll hire someone who actually knows something. 

What exactly is a blog? From what I can tell it's like an electric journal about a subject that everyone can read and comment on. Am I right or wrong? If I'm right then maybe I can do that if there's a way to set up a free blog. 

I could use an outline of blogs and blogging. Especially for this techno-savy era.


----------



## teacup (Oct 13, 2013)

(Yay this thread can help someone other than me.)
I'm new to it myself, but I think I could still give some advice.

A blog stands for "web log" I think. And you're right, you can do it about anything. Just set up a page and post. You can write about your personal life, writing, reviews, etc. 

For example, my blog is about writing in general, with some of my own life in there, too. 

I think a useful thing for you to do is just to look at loads of blogs, and pick up on it. A lot of people on here have links to their blogs in their signatures, so why not click and read through some to give you a good idea of blogs in general? (I'm not just saying this to make you look at my blog...that's only 1 reason ;P)


The one I use is called Wordpress, and it seems to be very easy to use so far. It's free, but there are some premium options like extra themes and customization, and having a domain name without "wordpress" in it, but the free version is all you need, I think.


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 13, 2013)

teacup said:


> The one I use is called Wordpress, and it seems to be very easy to use so far. It's free, but there are some premium options like extra themes and customization, and having a domain name without "wordpress" in it, but the free version is all you need, I think.



WordPress is also pretty much the _de facto_ industry standard. The back end of the beautifully designed site at Otherwhere Gazette? Pure WordPress. New York Times? WordPress. TechCrunch? WordPress. When you graduate from their free service and set up your own server, you can also download WordPress (from wordpress.org as opposed to wordpress.com) and set up the same blog on your own server. You can even transfer all your posts, settings, etc. from the free blog to your own blog.

There's really no reason not to use WordPress.


----------



## teacup (Oct 13, 2013)

Oh, that's awesome.

Hey David (or whoever else knows), do you know how to/if you can see who's following you? I'm curious and can't find it anywhere.


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 13, 2013)

teacup said:


> Hey David (or whoever else knows), do you know how to/if you can see who's following you? I'm curious and can't find it anywhere.



Go to the main WordPress.com site and click "My Stats" at the top. Scroll down to see followers. There are links that you can use to get more info.


----------



## teacup (Oct 13, 2013)

I found it just before seeing your post 
Thanks anyway 
Still getting my head around the thing.


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 13, 2013)

teacup said:


> I found it just before seeing your post
> Thanks anyway
> Still getting my head around the thing.



It's very feature-rich, but the downside of that is that it takes time to learn everything.


----------



## Chessie (Oct 13, 2013)

Teacup, thank you for starting this thread! I'm also new to blogging so I look forward to tidbits of help others post on here.  

I took the lunge and created a blog on WordPress just a few days ago. So far, I have two followers whoop whoop! I do want to post about my writing on it, but since I teach Yoga and am in the Ayurveda business, I'll also be blogging about that. Yoga & Ayurveda will be the majority of what I post on probably because its the niche I'm going for. But I can also see myself posting random blogs about other things that interest me, like hiking. So I think as long as the subject matter revolves around the things you are passionate about then its fine. Good luck in creating your blog, Teacup!

PS: I spent hours trying to figure out the right color background for mine, etc. And although I'm slow when it comes to these technological things, I'm finding it to be a lot of fun.


----------



## teacup (Oct 13, 2013)

Ooh, good the thread was useful!
That's great Chesterama, good luck on yours too. It was the title that had me stumped, I found a theme I loved right away.


----------



## Chessie (Oct 14, 2013)

I have a question for some of you more experienced bloggers. In gearing up for NaNo, I'm playing with the idea of doing a couple short pieces of my characters/in my world and posting them on my blog. None of it would have spoilers of the actual novel. I think it would help me to brainstorm for the story a bit more and I thought maybe it could be entertaining to my readers. Does anyone think that would be a good idea? Or not?


----------



## Chilari (Oct 14, 2013)

Chesterama: Yes, I think it could work. A while back I did a challenge where I spent one hour every night writing a new story - five minutes brainstorming, five minutes planning, 45 minutes writing and 5 minutes checking before posting it. Those one hour stories proved fairly popular - more "likes" than quite a lot of other posts I've done, at any rate. And if the stories are a bit more polished than my one hour stories, I don't see why people wouldn't enjoy and share them.

Addison: Teacup covered most of it, but I'll add that the blog setup means that, unless a post is "stickied", the most recent posts appear at the top of the page. The expectation is that readers will return on a regular basis and they'll only be interested in the top one or two posts, having previosly read older posts. Sticky posts appear at the top whenever they were posted and you can sticky a post from the "New Post" or "Edit Post" screen on Wordpress.

People use blogs for all sorts of reasons. Some use them as journals in the traditional sense, recording their lives. Some corporations use them for news on their products, and some would-be journalists use them for news in their area of expertise - and some make money from this. But most people use them as a canvas to enthuse about what they're interested in - that's where we fit in. We talk about writing or fantasy, post what we've written and what we're thinking about regarding writing.

Generally, I think it's probably a good idea to keep a blog focused on one core idea, with an umbrella covering related ideas. My core idea is writing fantasy, so under my umbrella I've got writing discussion, fantasy discussion, my own fiction, a bit of publishing industry discussion and a few bits on books in general. Phil the Drill's core idea is fantasy, so he's got fantasy video games, movies, TV shows and so on on his blog.

Chesterama, your core idea appears to be applying lessons from your experiences in yoga to writing fiction (certainly a fresh approach to the topic), but you might alienate readers if you talk about one without the other - so it might be a good idea to have a "writing, with lessons from yoga" blog, and a "yoga in general" blog - and there might be some overlap of followers, but you won't lose followers only interested in writing when blogging solely about yoga, if the yoga without writing posts are on another site.

Of course, some blogs don't have a core idea to them, or have a very large umbrella, and still work; these tend to be well established blogs or are the blogs of well known individuals. Take John Scalzi's blog Whatever for example - it's in the name. He's a sci-fi author who was president of the Science Fiction and Fantasy Writers of America, so some of his posts relate to that side of him - science fiction, conventions, writers' rights, things like that. But sometimes his posts are completely out there - like the time he raised $600 for charity in 30 minutes by promising to wear a regency dress a friend of his made if followers donated $500 in 30 minutes - and further posts discussed the trolls and crazies who attacked him for it afterwards (they seem to think wearing a dress makes him a doormat gamma male submitting to feminazis). That was rather amusing.

But anyway, generally I think for starter authors trying to build platform, keeping posts within a certain range of related topics is the best approach.


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 14, 2013)

Chesterama said:


> I have a question for some of you more experienced bloggers. In gearing up for NaNo, I'm playing with the idea of doing a couple short pieces of my characters/in my world and posting them on my blog. None of it would have spoilers of the actual novel. I think it would help me to brainstorm for the story a bit more and I thought maybe it could be entertaining to my readers. Does anyone think that would be a good idea? Or not?



The only downside I can see is if you accidentally post something on the blog that contradicts what comes out in the novel. For example, a short story having a character kill someone while in the novel he says he's never killed.

As long as you carefully avoid writing yourself into a corner that way, I don't see a big problem with it.


----------



## Chessie (Oct 14, 2013)

Cool, thanks for your responses! 

GeekDavid: It would be mainly to brainstorm further into the background of some characters and world building. Nothing plot related but thank you for pointing that out because its something to definitely keep in mind.

Chilari: I'm not sure if I could handle running two blogs at once, though I did think about it when creating the first one. My idea is to post about writing and yoga, but you're right to mention that I could lose some readers interested in one over the other. So I've been playing with the idea of maybe doing 2 smaller posts per day with one thing of each. Or the majority about writing and the occasional post on yoga. I'm not sure yet. But I'm keeping an eye out on what people read most and lean my posts towards that. PS: Your 1 hr fast write sounds terrific. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 14, 2013)

Chesterama said:


> GeekDavid: It would be mainly to brainstorm further into the background of some characters and world building. Nothing plot related but thank you for pointing that out because its something to definitely keep in mind.



Even background can trip you up. If you write in Hero Joe Schmoe's background that he's allergic to peanuts but then have him grabbing a handful of peanuts in an inn's taproom, chances are someone's gonna notice it.


----------



## Chessie (Oct 14, 2013)

True. So you're suggesting that the history I'm writing should be solid, right? No problem.  I need solidification when it comes to all this anyway.


----------



## Addison (Oct 14, 2013)

Sitckied? What is stickied? Or is that just a blogging term for "posting"?


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 14, 2013)

Addison said:


> Sitckied? What is stickied? Or is that just a blogging term for "posting"?



Stickied is a method of keeping a given post at the top of the page no matter what other posts come after it.

You can see a similar thing happening on forums like this one right here. In News and Announcements there are several posts labeled "Sticky" and you can see that they don't move from the top of the screen no matter what goes on in at area.


----------



## teacup (Oct 21, 2013)

MOAR QUESTIONS:

I recently created a Twitter account and linked it to my blog. I found that I had 2 extra followers on my blog, but couldn't find these followers on my blog's stats. They turned out to be (or seemed to be) my 2 twitter followers. I now have more twitter followers, but my follower count on my WordPress blog hasn't increased.

Does anyone know what's going on?

I assumed that the 2 extra followers on the blog were my twitter followers automatically added to it due to my blog being linked, but these new ones haven't shown up, so I don't know what's happened ._.


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 21, 2013)

teacup said:


> MOAR QUESTIONS:
> 
> I recently created a Twitter account and linked it to my blog. I found that I had 2 extra followers on my blog, but couldn't find these followers on my blog's stats. They turned out to be (or seemed to be) my 2 twitter followers. I now have more twitter followers, but my follower count on my WordPress blog hasn't increased.
> 
> ...



Twitter followers do not show up on WordPress, nor vice versa. The two systems do not integrate to that extent.

Dunno where your two extra WP followers are. Sorry.


----------



## teacup (Oct 21, 2013)

Huh. Well that is odd.
Well, glad most of the confusion is over  Thanks.


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 21, 2013)

teacup said:


> Huh. Well that is odd.
> Well, glad most of the confusion is over  Thanks.



Just to add to the confusion... some people will follow both your Twitter and your blog... so they will appear both places.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Oct 21, 2013)

Okay, then that makes for a smooth transition to Twitter...

So, Twitter...  What on Earth am I doing with it?  What does "#" mean?  I have no idea what do, here.


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 21, 2013)

A. E. Lowan said:


> Okay, then that makes for a smooth transition to Twitter...
> 
> So, Twitter...  What on Earth am I doing with it?  What does "#" mean?  I have no idea what do, here.



A BeginnerÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s Guide to Twitter Basics Ã¢â‚¬” New Media Expo Blog
How To Twitter - Basics on How To Use Twitter
The BeginnerÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s Guide to Twitter | Michael Hyatt
Twitter Basics for Non-techies (like me)


----------



## Zero Angel (Oct 22, 2013)

For those not willing or without the time to follow the links.

Twitter is basically Status Updates from Facebook, but completely public. Many people try to be witty or actually convey knowledge and information through them. 

You use @ followed by usernames to call that person's attention to your tweet or just provide a link to that person's profile to those reading your tweet, and you use # followed by subjects (similar to the subject to an e-mail, but more concise) to make your tweets more searchable.

That's basically it. 

Note: Now Facebook and Pinterest (and I'm sure others) support # subjects. I use them to organize my Pinterest pins when I'm bored.


----------



## Chessie (Oct 23, 2013)

I hate Twitter even more than Facebook. Its confusing and I have no idea why its important. I'm still connecting my blog posts to it though. One thing I would like to ask: are Twitter and Facebook even important? They seem so pointless but highly recommended. Why? I considered opening up a new Facebook account but I detest the site so much. Maybe someone has a different view on it they would like to share.

@Teacup: your extra follower may be an email sign up. I also had an extra follower pop up that wasn't on my blog list. When I checked blog admin, I discovered my bff had signed up for my blog updates via email.


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 23, 2013)

Chesterama said:


> I hate Twitter even more than Facebook. Its confusing and I have no idea why its important. I'm still connecting my blog posts to it though. One thing I would like to ask: are Twitter and Facebook even important? They seem so pointless but highly recommended. Why? I considered opening up a new Facebook account but I detest the site so much. Maybe someone has a different view on it they would like to share.
> 
> @Teacup: your extra follower may be an email sign up. I also had an extra follower pop up that wasn't on my blog list. When I checked blog admin, I discovered my bff had signed up for my blog updates via email.



Three reasons why Twitter is better than Facebook for authors:



> 1. It’s more viral
> 2. Your audience is searching for your content there
> 3. You can rally supporters who will rally other supporters



See the article I linked for more details on each of the points.

Also see this article for more reasons why Twitter just works better for authors.


----------



## teacup (Oct 23, 2013)

@Chesterama but it also lists my email only followers, and none more have been added to that, either. Can some hide their email, or something?


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 23, 2013)

teacup said:


> @Chesterama but it also lists my email only followers, and none more have been added to that, either. Can some hide their email, or something?



Not that I'm aware of...

And you're learning the @username convention well.


----------



## Zero Angel (Oct 23, 2013)

@Chesterama: If you hate it, then you don't need to do them. On the other hand, if you're interested in being connected to your fans, then choose the platform you like the best to do that. For some authors, that connection is only at book signings and the occasional convention or reading. For others, it's Facebook or Twitter or a Website or a Blog or all of the above. I like all of the things for different reasons.

I like my blog because it gives me the chance to write essays, articles, reviews and other random long-form thoughts, as well as provide some structure and individualization to my online persona. 

I like my website because it's a great repository of knowledge and links and media related to my books and looks good on business cards and signatures. 

I like my twitter because I like throwing random thoughts out into the universe.

I like my facebook because almost everyone I've ever met in the universe is on Facebook and it's great being able to interact with everyone there.


----------



## Zero Angel (Oct 25, 2013)

Oh! I also like my Facebook for the milestone feature. Everytime one of my books becomes a bestseller in a different country or gets an award or I publish something, I go on there and make a "Milestone" post which shows up in the "About" portion of the page, then whenever I am doing press releases or advertisements, I have that information readily available without having to keep track of it in my personal records.


----------



## teacup (Oct 27, 2013)

> I recently created a Twitter account and linked it to my blog. I found  that I had 2 extra followers on my blog, but couldn't find these  followers on my blog's stats. They turned out to be (or seemed to be) my  2 twitter followers. I now have more twitter followers, but my follower  count on my WordPress blog hasn't increased.
> 
> Does anyone know what's going on?
> 
> I assumed that the 2 extra followers on the blog were my twitter  followers automatically added to it due to my blog being linked, but  these new ones haven't shown up, so I don't know what's happened ._.



In case anyone was wondering what the deal with this was, I've figured it out.
I was right, the extra followers were just the Twitter followers showing up in Wordpress. I know this because I have just posted a new blog post, and it has updated my follower count with the number of followers I have on Twitter.
So I think that the Twitter followers being counted by Wordpress are only updated when I make a new post.


----------



## teacup (Oct 27, 2013)

What are "pingbacks" on Wordpress?
I read about what they were on the help section, but I still don't get it.


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 27, 2013)

teacup said:


> What are "pingbacks" on Wordpress?
> I read about what they were on the help section, but I still don't get it.



A pingback is just a notification that another blog has linked to yours. You can display them or not, as you wish. I display all but the spam ones. You can see some of them on this post of mine... including one saying that this forum has linked to the post.


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 27, 2013)

teacup said:


> What are "pingbacks" on Wordpress?
> I read about what they were on the help section, but I still don't get it.



Oh, one more thing... it's not just a WordPress feature... most modern blogging software supports sending and receiving pingbacks.


----------

